# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Cheap way of compacting crusher dust?

## Kevin_Baker

Hi guys, 
New here (will post a g'day thread another day  :Wink: ). Newish house, going to be putting in a split system air conditioning, and need to put down a slab for the outdoor compressor unit. I've got to build it up from bottom-of-the-slab level, and I was just going to use a precast concrete slab (~$45, why bother pouring for that price!). This is my first time doing this sort of stuff. 
I've got a load of crusher dust ready, and I was going to build up to the appropriate level with that. What I'm not sure is if/how I need to compact it. I know that it helps a lot to water it down, but will this compact it enough? For such a small area, is it worth hiring a whacker-packer (how much do they normally cost to hire?) or is it worth just watering it down/letting it compact naturally? 
Cheers, 
Kev

----------


## jago

Watering it down won't actually compact it but will wash some of the finer particles down. 
Hire shops for the wacker plate cost about $80 -100 per day okay for large areas 
I would water down, use a short board over the top and tamp  down with a lump hammer,  _I did say tamp not smash...LOL_

----------


## Pulse

Just tread it down, its only an air conditioner slab, and not exposed to any decent load at all. 
Cheers
Pulse

----------

